# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  TetecasReef

## Ricardo Abreu

Bem amigos é só para dar a conhecer o meu novo mundo aquatico.....
estou a começar do zero e a nivel de salgados o unico conhecimento que tenho é através deste magnifico forum... :Pracima:    pois nunca estive perto de um salgado (a não ser na loja onde compro o material)...bem mas vamos ao que enteressa:

Aquário------120x50x60 
Sump--------60x40x40

Bomba de retorno----Eheim 5000 compact 2500lh-5000lh (está regulada para o minimo)

Circulação---1xtunze ligada ao singlecontroler 7091 4500lh
                   2xSunSun 5000L

Escumador---tunze 9010 (Recommended for aquariums up to 1,000 litres (264 USgal.) of salt water. ) + 1 ATI BM 160 cada um em sua divisão da sump

Reactor de cálcio--- knop HD (desligado no momento)

Regulador de ph Bischof RG18

Aquecimento---2x150w jager

Arrefecimento ----contolador electronico que liga a duas ventoinhas que estão posicionadas mesmo por cima da sump + Aquaventilador 6 blau para por por baixo da iluminaria

Reposição----agua de osmose + controlador de nivel da aquamedic ligado a uma electroválvula +reactor de kalk diy 


iluminação----TopAquaristik
                   2xhqi 150w 10000K
                   2xT5 1 marine blue actinic e uma marine withte 14000k
                   2xblaulight (led)

Substrato---25kg de areia de coral + 30kg de aragonite sugersize + 10kg aragonite livesand
                 35kg de rocha viva + 5kg de rocha morta que esteve noutro aqua
Data de montagem----01 de julho 2008 
                              com agua de osmose e sal Tropic Marin pro reef
                              tenho efectuado trocas de 30l todas as semanas



todo o resto foi feito por mim movel ...parte electrica...tubagen...e muitassssssssssssssssssssssss horinhas perdidas  :yb665:  ...

vou tentar por umas fotos e peço a todo o pessoal o favor de comentar criticar e dizerem o que bem lhes apetecer  :SbSourire19:  
pois tudo servirá para eu aprender.mais uma vês afirmo ser um principiante sem grandes (quase nulos)conhecimentos

um abraço a todos vocês

----------


## Ricardo Abreu

Cá estão algumas fotos.  (comentem por favor )  :yb665:  
mas estão-me a surgir pequenos (grandes problemas vou tirar umas fotos e já ponho pois estou a ficar com a rocha e a areia toda castanha  :yb663:

----------


## Ricardo Abreu

bem aqui estão as fotos tiradas a momentos ...
será isto normal????????????
eu sei que ainda está na fase de maturação mas tenho a areia a ficar neste estado.....
quanto ao que poderei informar para me puderem dar uma ajuda.....

mudanças de agua equivalente a 30l de 2 em duas semanas (agua de osmose com sal tropic marim) 1.024 medido com refractrometro

ph--------8.2
nitritos e nitaratos estão ok
kh esta baixo na casa dos 8 
temperatura entre 25 e maximo 26
horas de luz neste momento estou a fazer 11h só com as t5 e as blaulight ligadas (as hqi só liguei para as fotos)
tenho o reactor de calcio a pingar directamente para a zona da bomba de retorno ( 2 a 3 gotas por segundo ) como tenho a sonda do regulador de calcio partida este liga e desliga juntamente com a iluminação   bolhas de c02 no contabolhas tenho a cerca de 20  bolhas por minuto

agora porque estará isto a suceder????
falta de circulação?????????????? (estou a espera que  cheguem as ditas sunsun)

iluminação deficiente?????????

derivado as rochas que tenho dentro do aqua???? (eram de outro salgado)

amigos sou novato neste mundo e tenho muito para aprender .... :yb663:  

e aquela rocha com algas verdes filamentosas é normal????

um abraço e obrigado pela ajuda

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

a rocha e rocha viva ? parece que nao ou estou enganado? se for rocha viva e perfeitamente normal pois esta no ciclo de maturaçao , as algas filamentosas tambem sao normais.

----------


## Ricardo Abreu

boas amigo  :SbOk:  
a rocha é rocha morta ...estava em um aquario bem grande mas a pessoa quando resolveu desmantela-lo lavou-a bem lavadinha  :Prabaixo:   com agua a pressão e tudo.....por isso eu digo que é rocha morta apesar de alguma ainda ter alguns pontos vermelhos mas com o trato que levou passou a ser rocha morta... mas a areia ????? ficar assim??? :Admirado:  


já agora aí em portugal (pois estou na suiça) fico a 10km de ti hehhe um abraço  :SbOk:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
tudo é normnal num aqua a maturar, mas agora te digo uma coisa reactor de calcio para que se tens um aquario so de rocha e areia? so tas a meter co2 no aqua para nada, por mim desligava-o durante uns meses nao precisas dele para nada para ja....boa sorte

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas
> tudo é normnal num aqua a maturar, mas agora te digo uma coisa reactor de calcio para que se tens um aquario so de rocha e areia? so tas a meter co2 no aqua para nada, por mim desligava-o durante uns meses nao precisas dele para nada para ja....boa sorte


Olá Ricardo   :Olá:  

Desta vez sou obrigado a concordar com o Marcos  :yb665:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
So mais um concelho para ja.....como tens uma calha com hqi nao ligues muita hora de luz no primeiro mes, ja que isso te vai ajudar bastante ao crescimentos das algas, liga ai maximo 2/4 horas de luz so :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Abreu

ORA desde já agradeço a ajuda que me estão a dar.
O reactor de calcio acabei de o desligar mas e agora deixo-o cheio de agua ou será melhor esvazia-lo e por a media a secar (estava ligado pois pensei que estivesse a adicionar calcio ao sistema para quando começar a meter corais a agua estar em melhores condições  :Admirado:   mas já o desliguei
ok vou passar a luz para 3h no maximo só as t5 

mas só para eu ficar descansado não tenho de me preocupar nem fazer nada a não ser mudas de agua?????

quer dizer a areia que esta a ficar castanha irá voltar de novo a sua cor natural  (branca) com o passar do tempo?????

mais uma vez obrigado a todos  :SbOk3:

----------


## João Pedro Santos

bem conseguido. mas ainda falta muito trabalho!  :Wink:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> ORA desde já agradeço a ajuda que me estão a dar.
> O reactor de calcio acabei de o desligar mas e agora deixo-o cheio de agua ou será melhor esvazia-lo e por a media a secar (estava ligado pois pensei que estivesse a adicionar calcio ao sistema para quando começar a meter corais a agua estar em melhores condições   mas já o desliguei
> ok vou passar a luz para 3h no maximo só as t5 
> 
> mas só para eu ficar descansado não tenho de me preocupar nem fazer nada a não ser mudas de agua?????
> 
> quer dizer a areia que esta a ficar castanha irá voltar de novo a sua cor natural  (branca) com o passar do tempo?????
> 
> mais uma vez obrigado a todos


Boas
Aconcelho a limprar reactor de calcio e deixa secar a midia, em relacao ao aquario vai fazendo mudas de agua de 10% e pode sempre meter ja alguma equipa de limpesa dentro do aquario.
Tambem podes sempre que fazes uma muda de agua limpar um pouco dessas algas e dar asupradela em tudo :SbOk:  
Nao esquecer kalk com fartura sempre

----------


## Ricardo Abreu

boas...
amigo como já percebeste eu encontro-me na suiça o que torna as coisas um pouco mais complicadas ( o meu alemão não é 100%) 
será que basta chegar a uma farmácia e pedir que queria por exemplo 300gr de (CaO) calcium oxide????

depois fazer a mistura com agua em casa e começar a adicionar a noite gota a gota

estou correcto??
um abraço

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Podes comprar na farmacia ou em paginas online :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Abreu

olá a todos...
como já passou muito tempo e as coisas por aqui mudaram um pouco decidi meter mais umas fotos ...(a qualidade é que não será a melhor)  :yb665: 

fico a espera de comentários ehehe  :yb663: 

um abraço para todos

----------


## Ricardo Abreu

Bem amigos aqui fica um pequeno video do meu áqua, feito há poucos minutos e á pressa????YouTube - MVI 0081

bem para começar diga-mos que ando com umas ideias  :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665: 

desde sempre tive problemas com algas e principalmente com aquilo que se aparenta de excesso de nutrientes sem nunca ter tido motivo para isso, pois os peixes que tive sempre foram reduzidos e os corais nem se fala  :yb620: 

depois de umas conversas em portugal e de mais umas leituras talvez se possa chegar a uma conclusão.
 será da areia???????? 
pois tenho cerca de 12 a 15cm de areia, embora no video não pareça....em que 25kg dela talvez não seja de boa qualidade e não tenha sido bem lavada :Icon Cry:  :Icon Cry: 
como podem ver ainda hoje tenho aquelas algas filamentosas, não que chateiam muito mas tornão-se inestéticas

não falando do meu layout que também não gosto :yb677: 
 aquilo que queria fazer seria o seguinte:



retirar para um  recepiente (cerca de 60L) todos os corais e para outro igual a anémoma junta com os peixes. em que punha a minha calha por cima

refazer o layout adicinar dois sacos de Carib Sea Ocean direct Sand 9,07kg e começar de novo.... :yb677: 


será que ao retirar tudo do áqua meter nova areia mas utilizando a minha rocha viva e talvez metade da água actual seria preciso esperar os três meses??????????para fazer um bom ciclo
agradecia opiniões pois não sei ao certo o que fazer

obrigado

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá Ricardo,

Já experimentaste a colocar macroalgas na sump? Se tiveres hipotese disso. Quanto ao layout, eu acho-o bem arejado e agradável, mas cada um a seu gosto claro.

Se fosse eu, antes de fazer a mudança resolvia o problema das algas, nem que fosse para aprender como.

Existem imensas maneiras de o tentar fazer. Uma "carrada" de limpeza seria a primeira hipotese, mudanças de água, água de reposição (qual usas?) etc.

Reparei que não tens Nitritos e Nitratos... estranho crescerem algas... tenta as macro.

Apenas a minha opinião, boa sorte

RB

----------


## Ricardo Abreu

oi Raul
quanto ás macroalgas nunca pensei nisso :Admirado: 

carradas de limpezas ....por exemplo o vidro da frente se não for limpo de 3 em 3 dias começa a ganhar um manto castanho finissimo, quase invisivel,daí eu pensar em excesso de nutrientes que nunca consegui retirar e os quais penso terem começado logo de inicio com o aqua pois comprei um saco de 25kg de areia que me deixa muito a desejar (era um saco de 50kg ) estilo aqueles do adubo mas que o resto tinha sido vendido a outra pessoa, tinha muito pó e se bem me lembro não foi assim muito muito,muitoooooooooooo bem lavada (ignorância) :Coradoeolhos: 
os testes são da JBL já agora fosfatos também estão a 0 pelos testes  :Admirado: 
mas também estou a utilizar uma midia para remover fosfatos e outra para silicatos com o acréscimo do carvão activado
a água de reposição é de osmose e estou a trocar 30l todas as semanas 
um abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Ricardo

Olha começando pelos pela alga do vidro, apontaria pelos os silicatos, mas, se tas a fazer a reposiçao com agua de osmose e tens midia de silicatos, nao sei...
Agora que tempo tem os filtros da osmose? 
Medidor de tds, para saber se a membrana esta boa?
A midia dos silicatos tem muito tempo?
Se tiver testes de silicatos mede a agua de osmose.
Caso tenha silicatos na agua teras que ver os filtros, se tiver tudo bem, podes comprar um filtro adicional pode ser instalado na saída de água da osmose com midia de silicatos.

Do layout do que se ve aqui nao me parece mau, mas como smpre tem que ser a teu gosto como tal se nao gostas, da lhe troca.

Do areao acho que nao precisas comprar outro, guarda durante 3 tpas a agua, retiras o areao e lava bem, agora na minha opiniao, so ponha areao qb, nao ha necessidade de tanto, no meu tenho 2/3cm de areao.

E se mantiveres a rocha na agua salgada e o areao for lavado com a agua do aquario nao ha problema de pores tudo de novo.
Ou entao depois de tudo lavado montas o layout metes o areao e deixas 1 dia com o escumador a tirar alguma porcaria depois fazes uma tpa de 50% e metes tudo la dentro.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Fica foto do tal filtro que falei, é da tunze:

filtro.jpg

----------


## Ricardo Abreu

olá Anthony
a osmose tem cerca de 1 ano e nunca mudei os filtros; estará na altura de mudar??
medidor de tds tenho de ver se arranjo um
logo á noite já faço o teste ao silicatos depois posto aqui o resultado.
a midia para os silicatos tem agora 2 meses e é para mudar este fim se semana

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> olá Anthony
> a osmose tem cerca de 1 ano e nunca mudei os filtros; estará na altura de mudar??
> medidor de tds tenho de ver se arranjo um
> logo á noite já faço o teste ao silicatos depois posto aqui o resultado.
> a midia para os silicatos tem agora 2 meses e é para mudar este fim se semana


Se é tempo de mudar, isso é realtivo, pois depende da agua da rede e depende do uso que se dá, por acaso eles aconselham mudar os filtros anualmente, fazes agua salinada nao é? se sim sao +/150L de agua por mes, contanto com a evaporaçao, podera ser esse um dos motivos, mas mede a agua de osmose e depois ves.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Abreu

Boas amigo
obrigado pela dica  :Pracima: 

é desta que vai de vez a areia´, acabei de fazer testes aos silicatos e por estranho que pareça, á saida da osmose tenho 0,4mg/l que talvez já merecesse o filtro que tu falas-te, mas na água do aquário obtive entre 3 e 4 mg/l
para não falar que a água que sai directa da torneira tem mais de 6,0 (mas desta nunca entrou no áqua)
ou seja algo dentro do áqua me está a fazer disparar os silicatos, eu pessoalmente digo que é a areia, não???????????

tenho de rever a midia removedora de silicatos possivelmente ser mudada mais frequentemente...
obrigado pela dica deu para ao menos ver que algo não está correcto
obrigado

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> será da areia???????? 
> pois tenho cerca de 12 a 15cm de areia, embora no video não pareça....em que 25kg dela talvez não seja de boa qualidade e não tenha sido bem lavada
> 
> 
> não falando do meu layout que também não gosto
>  aquilo que queria fazer seria o seguinte:
> obrigado



Olá Ricardo

Antes de mais obrigado por partilhares teu sistema conosco.
Agradeço que coloques valores de testes, adições que fazes, tempo de iluminação(quanto tempo de uso), entre outras coisas que axes pertinente de postar.

Em relação ao teu layout gosto muito do mesmo, e quando esses corais crescerem irão ficar muito bem aí.

Aguardo então a colocação do que te solicitei

----------


## Ricardo Abreu

oi!!!!!!!!!!!
hoje foi dia de testes  :Coradoeolhos: 

cá ficam os valores do meu áqua acabadinhos de fazer  :SbPoisson9: 

PH-8,2
KH-6
NH4-0
NO2-0
NO3-5
PO4-<0,02
SIO2-3
CA-440
MG-1260
salinidade -1,025 
temperatura-26
tenho neste momento cerca de 7 horas de luz no total
com duas hqi 10000K de 150w com cerca de um ano de uso
mais uma t5 actinica 20000k com cerca de 4 meses e uma outra t5 de 14000K com cerca de 3 meses claro que as t5 ligam uma hora antes das hqi e desligam uma hora depois  os leds moond light acompanham as t5 simplesmente ligam cerca de meia hora antes ...
tenho dois escumadores ligados como indicado no setup do post...
mudas estou a fazer desde que vim de férias todos os domingos 30l
aditivos :SbBaiserProfilDroit: 
ok  :yb665:  :yb665:  estou á espera de receber (pois já foi encomendado)GroTech Corall A,B,C mas até agora adiciono exporádicamente Coral-Shop Profi plus Trace e muito raramente talvez de 3 em 3 semanas coraliquid da sera(alimento para invertebrados) á base de plancton 
do resto amigo não sei que possa descrever mais a agua de reposição é de osmose o sal que uso é da tropic marin pro reef
(os corais têem os pólipos bem abertos e lindos ) a coralina nota-se que vai aparecendo  a unica coisa que não é de cá será os silicatos :SbBaiserProfilDroit:  :SbBaiserProfilDroit:  :SbBaiserProfilDroit: 

não será da areia????????????? 
será possivel determinar a fonte dos silicatos???
um abraço e obrigado a todos :SbBiere5:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> oi!!!!!!!!!!!
> hoje foi dia de testes 
> 
> cá ficam os valores do meu áqua acabadinhos de fazer 
> 
> PH-8,2
> KH-6
> NH4-0
> NO2-0
> ...


Olá Ricardo

Os valores dos testes sao optimos, continua com essas tpas e tudo vai ao lugar, a ver se reduzem esses silicatos, coloca umas macro algas na sump, irao ajudar de certeza





> mas até agora adiciono exporádicamente Coral-Shop Profi plus Trace e muito raramente talvez de 3 em 3 semanas coraliquid da sera(alimento para invertebrados) á base de plancton 
> do resto amigo não sei que possa descrever mais a agua de reposição é de osmose o sal que uso é da tropic marin pro reef
> (os corais têem os pólipos bem abertos e lindos ) a coralina nota-se que vai aparecendo  a unica coisa que não é de cá será os silicatos:


Para com essas adiçoes de plancton, pois o mesmo suja muito os vidros e a agua, aver se efectivamente reduz essa tal sujidade no vidro





> não será da areia????????????? 
> será possivel determinar a fonte dos silicatos???
> um abraço e obrigado a todos


Terá de se perceber o que efectivamente estara ai a provocar silicatos, vamos com calma analisar e ver a evoluçao do aqua.

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

> Olá Ricardo
> 
> Os valores dos testes sao optimos, continua com essas tpas e tudo vai ao lugar, a ver se reduzem esses silicatos, coloca umas macro algas na sump, irao ajudar de certeza


Concordo, acho apenas que o Kh está um pouco baixo... Certos Duros não se são bem com um Kh tão baixo! De resto tudo bom  :Smile: 

cumps

----------


## Ricardo Abreu

Bem amigos isto pelos vistos é de modas...
Ano novo vida nova ...
decidi desmontar o meu reef, (MAIS UM) 
estou a fazer neste mumento algumas compras que penso serem uteis para um sistema melhor...pois ao avaliar bem o meu pequeno reef chego a conclusão que todo este tempo foi desperdiçado  :SbRireLarme2: 
bem falando em alterações:
o áqua movel e sump será o mesmo  :Coradoeolhos: 
em que talvez vá ser aumentado um refúgio + dsb na sump
as alterações mais notaveis serão :
retirar toda a areia que possuo e meter desta vez cerca de 2 centimetros de areia viva (Carib Sea Ocean direct)

contolador de redox

controlador de ph

ozonizador Resun Ozone  (aqui ainda muitas duvidas)

Jebo 24W UV Steriziler

Boyu WM-3 Wave Maker (Magnet Version) vou tentar por as 4 bombas sem me levantar a areia  :SbSourire19: 

substituição  da minha osmose por uma de 6 etágios em que o ultimo será o tal filtro para silicatos como aconselhou o Anthony  :Pracima: 
com o medidor de tds a minha actual apresenta valores de 37ppm e os silicatos bastante altos  :Prabaixo: 
 e por fim este novo sistema vai contar com um novo escumador;

H&S 200-2xF2001  :Coradoeolhos: 

para já continua este tópico mas mais á frente talvez seja  encerrado dando lugar a um nouvo sistema talvez o: Melan'y'Reef, agendada a possivel alteração para para fevereiro de 2010


uma continuação de Boas Festas Para Tosos Vocês


um abraço

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Bem amigos isto pelos vistos é de modas...
> Ano novo vida nova ...
> decidi desmontar o meu reef, (MAIS UM)


Olá Ricardo

Então esse Natal foi bom, espero que sim.
Mais uma mudança, pegou mesmo a moda, mas ainda bem, pois queremos é coisas novas.




> em que talvez vá ser aumentado um refúgio + dsb na sump


Concordo com a introdução de um refugio, mas agora de uma DSB nao concordo, pois a mesma irá saturar e tornaa-se depois complicado para ti substitui-la.





> retirar toda a areia que possuo e meter desta vez cerca de 2 centimetros de areia viva (Carib Sea Ocean direct)


Aí sim, uma boa opção




> contolador de redox
> controlador de ph
> ozonizador Resun Ozone  (aqui ainda muitas duvidas)


Acho bem, assim poderás ter os teus valores monitorizados




> Jebo 24W UV Steriziler
> H&S 200-2xF2001


Acho a UV desnecessária para um sistema de reeff, concordaria com ela so para um sistema de peixes, em relação ao escumador, em tempos tive um, já la vao uns anitos e trabalhava lollollol.





> Boyu WM-3 Wave Maker (Magnet Version) vou tentar por as 4 bombas sem me levantar a areia


Olha ja tive umas bombas dessas, axo que as tinha na altura que ca vieste a minha casa, e nao te aconselho, as turbinas vao-se num instante e consomem 28 watts cada.
Eu apostaria em tunze ou vortech, sem duvidas, quer pela  fiabilidade, quer pelos consumos

----------


## Ricardo Abreu

Olá Paulo 
este Natal foi mais um longe da familia, mas com o tempo a gente começa-se a abituar, foi bom dentro dos possiveis  :Xmassmile: 


quanto ao refúgio+DSB irá ter lugar ao pé da sump mas num compartimento separado o qual será facil a sua separação de todo o sistema caso seja necessário

a uv á quem use á quem não use para já encomendei depois logo se vê...

quanto ao escumador  :Coradoeolhos:  vou no terceiro ou seja 

tunze 9010 :Prabaixo: 

ATIBM160  :yb665: 
 até quem nem me desiludia mas sempre a dizerem-me que era insuficiente para o meu áqua  :Admirado:  :Admirado: 

agora optei por este
H&S Dispergator-Abschäumer 200-2xF2001 (bis 1500L) intern - DER Meerwasserspezialist in der Schweiz!

 aqui na suiça dizem muito bem dele, daí a compra

pois amigo quanto ás Boyu realmente tinhas quando fui a tua casa e nessa altura falava-se bem delas e gostei daquilo que vi por isso as ter encomendado;
agora nada feito

obrigado por tudo

e uma  continuação de 
BOAS FESTAS
para todos  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:

----------


## António Vitor

Antes de mais felizes festas a todos...

Peço desde já desculpas do meu seguinte extremanente longo reply...acho que deveria começar a pensar em escrever um livro, não por escrever bem, mas por não conseguir sintetizar as minhas ideias com menos palavras...
 :Smile: 

Quero dar a minha opinião e ajuda, básicamente pouco tenho para acrescentar às boas recomendações que deram aqui... mesmo assim quero dar a minha contribuição porque sei o que é ser um newbie sem grandes alicerces na materia...continuo um newbie e acho que devemos sempre ser humildes o suficiente, para percebermos que ...isto é complexo demais para ser compreendido a 100%...temos de ser humildes para aceitar a nossa pouca compreensão...e irmos descobrindo...
isso para mim é ter sucesso, não ter um aquário deslumbrante antes de fazer kaput....

Existem sistemas que falham outros que são um sucesso, e mesmo nos que falham, há quem jure que fazem tudo certo....mesmo com o melhor equipamento e falham...curiosamente...

por vezes existe sucesso e nem compreendemos bem porquê...com mau equipamento...diria "mau" equipamento....outros que gastam horas e rios de dinheiro e nada...

Houve pessoal que me aturou, como o Nuno Prazeres e o famoso mesmo no reef central Vitor Pestana, que me aturaram algumas horas, com perguntas chatas...
que me aturaram com paciência as minhas perguntas...houve outros que me ajudaram com frags de borla...a mencionar Nuno Prazeres, Alexandre Santana, Luis Rodrigues e mesmo o Pedro Borges da Naturline, um amigo de longa data, antes da loja....me ofereceram dicas e frags...

Lembrando dessas ajudas, quero te dar o meu melhor conselho...
paciência...e perserverância...
fazemos quero pensar assim, parte de uma equipa, a dos maluquinhos do reef, mesmo com chatices e palavras azedas (discussões anteriores) quero pensar que fazemos parte de uma grande familia...talvez por termos gostos semelhantes....

continuando, eu sou daqueles que nunca desistem (até ver...nunca se sabe...), fui melhorando o meu sistema semana após semana, melhorando nos tais paradigmas, mas sinceramente por vezes dava um passo atrás para dar dois á frente...

tenho algumas ideias feitas, e diferentes do resto do pessoal, por exemplo acho que um escumador, neste momento pode não ser o holy grail, embora tenha já dito aqui o contrario talvez nalguma sugestão....depende depende depende...

por exemplo o meu caso gastei dinheiro e comprei um bom escumador, agora comprei um microscópio e a água do aquário está quase MORTA ausente de vida, muito pouco mesmo!
mesmo a água da chuva de uma poça com óleo de carro tem mais vida!
sério...

fiz má compra??? não....mas foi um dos tais n upgrades que vamos fazendo... 
o que fazia falta então no meu sistema, dizia eu....

podes estar numa posição semelhante comprando aqui e ali para melhorar...
não quero demover da tua opção de fazeres o mesmo, a alegria nisto é irmos testando, (no meu caso) há quem tenha logo sucesso, eu sou dos que têm de penar muito até acertar... mas não desisto...nunca desisti... e sinceramente é por isso que cada vez mais gosto deste hobby.

Um dos upgrades que estou mais satisfeito, é um filtro de algas que concebi, as algas no meu aquário tem vindo a regredir, mas de uma forma LENTA, os corais vão crescendo mesmo sem....mostrarem os polipos, quer dizer ultimamente têm vindo a abrir alguns....lentamente...portanto mostra que estou no bom caminho...talvez seja o meu red flame...
 :Big Grin: 

tive sempre sucesso em todos os frags de SPS que me arranjaram os de borla...todos vivos...curiosamente, mas os de compra só tenho um...curiosamente...
 :Big Grin: 
fazem todos caput, depois de algum tempo...

continuando...mais uma vez...estou mesmo a equacionar desligar o escumador, para ver como reage o sistema, possivelmente não irei fazer, haveria acumulação de materia orgãnica, mesmo com filtro de algas, possivelmente só irei tentar oferecer comida pequena aos corais...mas estou a pensar fazer isso...
 :Wink: 

O filtro de algas promove o aumento de esporos de algas no sistema, possivelmente era o teu caso....e daqui torna-se complicado sair...

O meu sistema viveu sem algas, durante meses e meses, e com poucos corais mas sempre a crescer...até um dia...(tinha um mau escumador) explodiram....
será que a causa das algas foi do mau escumador?
talvez...
será que com um bom escumador só estariamos a adiar essa inevitabilidade...não sei não tenho experiência para dizer o contrário, nem para o afirmar...mas é uma possibilidade...e explica muitos crashes de bons aquários de anos....

Tenho e sempre tive nitratos a 0, fofatos nill, e curiosamente tive uma explosãod e algas...
básicamente tinha tantos produtores primários a consumir isto da água que foram limpando estes nutrientes....
 :Wink: 
pode ser o que te tenha sucedido...tinhas mas era logo consumido e com carradas de esporos na água....e o ciclo torna-se dificil de quebrar...

O meu sistema é complicado retirar as algas do mesmo, tenho como disse carradas de esporos (isso aparece no microscopio, mas não outro plancton), devido ao meu excesso de algas, e curiosmanente ao meu filtro...mesmo com escumador super a tirar tudo...

Mesmo assim teimo em afirmar que pode ser um caminho a seguir...já que isto em cima (no aquário) está controlado, pode ser a minha tentativa mais próxima de um ecossistema viável (mesmo fechado)?
será que melhoraria se desligasse o escumador?
daí ter pensado mesmo nisso...

mas tal como tinha dito já ando com algas, há largos meses, e é isso que me tem feito ficar apaixonado (procurando soluções) por isto, isso e os corais manterem-se vivos...
lol

Se fosse tudo mau já tinha desistido?
eu não acreditaria nisso.

Mas fazer um reset está fora dos meus planos, isto tem de ir de outra forma...e nessa forma, apagar tudo e fazer um reset é mais fácil...mas acho que não é a resposta para muitos casos, é tentar descobrir o porquê, para encontrarmos a solução ou indo procurando...mas isso é a minha opinião...

de qualquer forma o teu reset pode facilitar a velocidade com que terás um reef perfeito...sinceramente não sei...

Concluindo com este habitual....meu longo post...resta dizer que desejo que tenhas Boa sorte Nisso, e que continues no hobby porque mesmo lá longe, fazes parte da camaradagem!
 :Wink: 
Boas festas e um abraço a todos!
António Vitor

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

Nao te esqueças de ter muita paciencia, pois e ela que faz o sucesso.lembra-te sem stress.força nisso

----------


## Ricardo Abreu

António Vitor antes demais queria agradecer-te pelo post  :SbOk: 

pois é pelo que percebi também não estás muito de acordo com a minha decisão.
mas como diz um ditado antigo 
"quem nasce torto tarde ou nunca se endireita"
penso ser este o caso do meu reef pois a cama dele é de proviniência duvidosa  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
como tu dizes isto de ser newbie não é nada fácil hehe,ainda por cima sósinho, tudo o que sei foi através daqui do fórum e de tudo o que tenho lido.
simplesmente custumo conversar exporádicamente um pouco  com um membro aqui do forum atraves do msn, um abrigado a ele  :Pracima: 
do resto do pouco que sei tenho de concordar contigo mais uma vez obrigado pelo post (quase me fazes pensar duas vezes)  :EEK!: 

Pedro, eu não me esqueço ela ás vezes é que se esgota   :yb624:  um abraço

----------


## António Vitor

> António Vitor antes demais queria agradecer-te pelo post 
> 
> pois é pelo que percebi também não estás muito de acordo com a minha decisão.
> mas como diz um ditado antigo 
> "quem nasce torto tarde ou nunca se endireita"
> penso ser este o caso do meu reef pois a cama dele é de proviniência duvidosa 
> como tu dizes isto de ser newbie não é nada fácil hehe,ainda por cima sósinho, tudo o que sei foi através daqui do fórum e de tudo o que tenho lido.
> simplesmente custumo conversar exporádicamente um pouco  com um membro aqui do forum atraves do msn, um abrigado a ele 
> do resto do pouco que sei tenho de concordar contigo mais uma vez obrigado pelo post (quase me fazes pensar duas vezes) 
> ...


Nada...sempre ás ordens...

Só estava a dizer que fazia as coisas de maneira diferente (nesta etapa), não estava a dizer que a tua maneira era a errada...
há muitas caminhos que vão dar ao mesmo sítio, espero que em nossos caso ao sucesso...

Ainda não me arrependí de comprar o tal super escumador, e acho que depois de reflectir muito não o vou desligar...

tentemos comparar um reef normal, com um aquário, e verificamos que a litragem para cada cm de coral deverá ser 10000000000x maior que nos nossos aquários...

tentar fornecer comida para os corais através de algum planton que cresça e multiplique no aquário acho que é utópico...isto depois de pensar um bocado...
ou seja vou comprar comida para coral....já aqui tinha mas quero mais variedade...
 :Wink:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas

Ricardo, tal como o Pedro diz, é preciso muita paciencia. Aqui na Suiça, é preciso muita mais, pois não tens muito por onde escolher. Mandando vir da Alemanha, pagas os portes e os direitos alfandegarios. As poucas casas que aqui há ou não prestam, ou aproveitam-se nos preços. Por acaso da loja que referes, tenho mandado vir algumas coisas e não tenho queixa
Eu, só ao fim de quase 3 anos é que tenho o meu aqua quase no ponto mas não ainda tão cheio de corais como todos nós gostamos de ter.
Além da paciencia é preciso ter muito muito tempo disponivel. De toda a maneira, pelo que tenho lido no teu post, penso que podes ir avante com o teu projecto e se precisares de alguma coisa da minha parte, embora não saiba muito, estás à vontade para perguntar ou então passar por Luzern :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Abreu

> Boas
> 
> Ricardo, tal como o Pedro diz, é preciso muita paciencia. Aqui na Suiça, é preciso muita mais, pois não tens muito por onde escolher. Mandando vir da Alemanha, pagas os portes e os direitos alfandegarios. As poucas casas que aqui há ou não prestam, ou aproveitam-se nos preços. Por acaso da loja que referes, tenho mandado vir algumas coisas e não tenho queixa
> Eu, só ao fim de quase 3 anos é que tenho o meu aqua quase no ponto mas não ainda tão cheio de corais como todos nós gostamos de ter.
> Além da paciencia é preciso ter muito muito tempo disponivel. De toda a maneira, pelo que tenho lido no teu post, penso que podes ir avante com o teu projecto e se precisares de alguma coisa da minha parte, embora não saiba muito, estás à vontade para perguntar ou então passar por Luzern




Olá Manuel
Sim o pedro tem razão aliás todas as opiniões que tenho recebido até hoje são para não desmontar, em parte concordo pois custa-me voltar aquela parte chata do inicio,algas e + algas....e ter de meter peixes e corais  num recipiente plastico com cerca de 80l,será que aguentam será que não, mas aquela sujidade do vidro mais as alguitas verdes (não muitas) que aparecem na coluna seca e vidro traseiro enervam-me, e támbém aquela altura de areia  :yb665:   depois ponho-me a pensar que o problema pode estar na areia,  daí querer retirar e meter areia viva de boa qualidade...mas uma coisa tenho notado desde que comprei os dois préfiltros novos para a unidade de osmose  parece-me ter melhorado um pouco, .vamos ver para jé está tudo projectado para alterar em fevereiro a não ser que as coisas mudem muuuuiiiiiitooooo......
quanto as lojas aqui na suiça sim é verdade ou não presta ou então paga bem pago hehehehe.
Já agora quando fores a Bern se for numa sexta á tarde ou fim de semana avisa sempre pudemos beber um café e talvez ele tenha mais simpatia contigo doque comigo hehehehe  :Admirado: 
podemos combinar isso e se tiveres possibilidades podemos passar por aqui e fazemos uma jantarada + umas :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  pudemos sempre aproveitar para trocar umas ideias   :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5: 
quando falas em que posso seguir com o projecto para a frente :
referes-te ao montar de novo ou tentar descubrir o problema actual??
Bem resumindo e concluindo vou ser cincero 

( contigo e com todos os membros do fórum)

 nem eu sei bem o que fazer, apetece-me desmontar tudo mas olhando para o áqua as algas são só nos vidros e anteriormente nas bombas (estas desapareceram) toda a areia e toda a rocha está livre de algas  :yb663:  :yb663: 
como a minha esposa me custuma dizer, nunca estás bem com aquilo que tens  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
muito obrigado pelo convite de ir aí a Luzern mas para já é me quase impossivel (motivos profissionais) obrigado pelo convite  :Pracima: 

um abraço e uma continuação de boas festas a todos

----------

